# Favorite 'mature' games



## EJ (Dec 28, 2014)

Mine would have to be..

Heavy Rain if that's even considered to be. Well it's cinematic but I still get that kind of vibe from it.

And Silent Hill 2. The whole psychology and twist in it made me interested in it. 

What about you guys?


----------



## Seliph (Dec 29, 2014)

I like the entire Silent Hill series


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 29, 2014)

If you mean 'mature-rated' then Bayonetta 1-2 and Dungeon Keeper 1 spring instantly to mind, though those games are anything but mature.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 29, 2014)

"Mature" is a pretty vague description, but I'm going to go out on a limb and say you mean games that deal with issues most people only come across during their late teens or full blown adulthood, such as complicated interpersonal relationships or moral ambiguities.

*Planescape: Torment*

I know I keep harping on about this game but you would be doing yourself a disservice for dismissing this, as it is a deeply philosophical game rooted firmly in introspection. The game's catchphrase: "what can change the nature of a man?" is something the player is asked several times throughout his journey to find out his identity. The game does a magnificent job of steering you in the right direction even though you have full agency over your actions.

I was going to make a bigger list but then it hit me you might just be looking for games like Heavy Rain, in which case I guess you want something like Fahrenheit or some other psychological thriller.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 29, 2014)

I'd say most games go under the 'mature' tab for different reasons. Bayonetta fits the bill with its "mature" look (overly sexualized). Games like Metal Gear Solid 2/3 with their mature story themes are more my cup of tea though so I'll pick those


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jan 1, 2015)

Mature-rated or mature? There's a difference. I'm going with the latter.

Either way, recent Witcher 2 and This War of Mine are my picks, off the top of my head. Stuff like World in Conflict (Bannon's storyline....), Sleeping Dogs or Bioshock are necessary honorable mentions. I don't think I have to mention goold ol' cRPGs like Baldur's Gate.

As for mature-rated... Deadpool, Bulletstorm and GTA2 take the cake

//HbS


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 1, 2015)

All the metal gear solid series


----------



## scerpers (Jan 1, 2015)

pokemon red


----------



## Weapon (Jan 1, 2015)

The word mature can be very diverse in games since that can encapsulate a lot of different topics and views that can vary on the player on how extreme / mature they decide to see and interpret them. 

I know a lot of people who got offended of the realistic Rape / Torture shown (heard) in Ground Zeroes (Which came at a convenient time somehow) but being a huge fan of the Metal Gear series I didn't find it that bad compared to something like Snake Eater overall.


----------

